

Designing for Mobile: 7 Guidelines for Startups to Follow - ale55andro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/designing-for-mobile-7-guidelines-for-startups-to-follow/

======
tagawa
I guess there's good advice here, but I'm browsing on a mobile and ironically
the "view this document" link is disabled (and therefore unclickable).

